# Getting name and address of landlord of anti social tenants?



## sarahfleming (3 Jan 2007)

I hope that someone can be of some assistance to me as I am at the end of my tether at the moment. 

We have been constantly pestered by tenants in the house next door. They block our driveway with their cars as well as making noise throughout the night so much so that sleep is virtually impossible. It is no life living next door to people who sleep all day and proceed to keep people who work, awake all night so that they can enjoy late night revelling. 

Our local Gardai have called to them on several occasions but as soon as the guards leave the noise worsens. 

We have been instructed to take a case against them under noise pollution. 

We need the landlords name and address so as a summons can be sent to him. We have got the landlords name after some difficulty but we have been unable to get their address. How is it possible to get the landlords address?

We have approached the auctioneer for the house who refuses to give the details, after approaching our local council it has been discovered that the house is not registered there. Also anyone letting their house to full time tenants are to register with the PRTB and the landlord is not registered here either. It is a new house and I understand, under the rules of the State, if stamp duty is not paid then a house cannot be let out for 5 years. Obviously, once again the rules seem to be flouted here.

The only way that we actually got the landlords name was to approach a tradesman entering the house who informed us of the name and mobile number of owner. I would be grateful for any suggestions, please...thanks


----------



## polo9n (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting address of neighbour*

where on earth these demon come from? i had similar experience before thx god they moved out..
i turned on my stereo loud during they day!


----------



## sarahfleming (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting address of neighbour*

Tried and tested and nothing is deterring. Owners address is one of the best kept secrets ever


----------



## polo9n (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting address of neighbour*

have u try talk to them about the problem?


----------



## sarahfleming (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting address of neighbour*

It has gone beyond it now as this has been going on for months. We dont speak to them, they dont speak to us


----------



## casiopea (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting name and address of landlord of anti social tennants?*

Hi Sarah,
Sorry if I misread something above, but if you have the name and mobile number of the landlord could you call the landlord and try and get them to resolve the issue?  They might be willing to help if it means keeping the tenant and therefore the unregistered house out of the courts?

cas.


----------



## sarahfleming (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Getting name and address of landlord of anti social tennants?*

You would think that would be a solution but when owner was rang he refused to confirm his name and was very stand offish so all channels have been tried to resolve as far as I can see


----------



## ajapale (3 Jan 2007)

Have you considered hiring a private investigator?


----------



## polo9n (3 Jan 2007)

*Neighbours* From *Hell* in Britain: Newsletter Archive - May 2003 Edition
www.nfh.org.uk/newsletters/archive/May_2003.php 

read this case study, it may help


----------



## Bgirl (3 Jan 2007)

Check Thoms Directory - there should be a copy in your local library.  It lists all properties and their owners.  Its worth a try.


----------



## sarahfleming (3 Jan 2007)

Well I will definitely try it thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (3 Jan 2007)

i empathise with your problem as i have had more than my fair share of troublesome neighbours. 

you did mention that there is a chance that stamp was not paid on the property when it was first purchased. whilst this is morally questionable, you may be able to 'persuade' the landlord that dealing with the noisy tenants would be cheaper than paying the stamp that may be due. if you still get no help, inform the revenue anyway.

otherwise, hire a PI to track down the landlord and if he/she does not live too far away, pop around and ring their doorbell every time you are woken by your neighbours. 

i am afraid that all my advice is rather petty but you as you have found, there is very little that the authorities can actually do.


----------



## shootingstar (3 Jan 2007)

this once happened in an area i once lived. My neighbour called into me and told me he was going to be making alot of horrendous noise to get back at an anti-social neighbour just like yours. I told him work away and i`d put up with it. 

It was hilarous - he sat in his car beeping at 7 in the morning. borrowed a drum kit from his cousin and put his stereo on LOUD and left the house. This carried on for about 4 days. he set off stink bombs outside their house. I know this sound awful but we were screeching laughing over it. Well worth the hassle for the 4 days

Problem solved. they eased off. Ive since moved so i dont know if it ever kicked back up again. 

Not always the solution but sometimes... an eye for an eye

(just thought i`d share this with ye)


----------



## liteweight (3 Jan 2007)

Shootingstar, your neighbour is lucky he wasn't arrested!


----------



## dk99 (3 Jan 2007)

I needed to get the address of the landlord as we needed to contact him re planning permission. Anyway it turns out that if you go into the land registery they can identify the property and will give you the address of the owner. At least its the address they were at the time he/she bought the house.

Worked for me. i think you may be able to do it online nowi If not find your local land registery office and pay them a visit. best €2 i ever spent. DUblin, Kildare and i think wicklow lad registery office is in the irish Life mall in Abbey Street.

The people in the land registry may say you need to find the portfolio no of the property but i didnt have it and it took them about 5 minutes longer to get it via the house address. Best of luck


----------



## z107 (3 Jan 2007)

> Shootingstar, your neighbour is lucky he wasn't arrested!



The guards are too busy apparently. (See above)


----------



## JohnBoy (4 Jan 2007)

i would only retaliate if every other option failed, and even then, only under limited circumstances. it is childish and often counter-productive but sometimes it just feels so good!

we had a couple of club-DJs living in the flat below us who loved to mix their tunes all night long. All we could hear was the constant throb of the base coming up through every room in the flat. i spoke to the neighbour on several occasions and stressed that the volume level of his music seemed to be ok, but that the position of his speakers was causing the base to vibrate up through the entire house. despite being polite and helpful at all times they persisted in keeping us awake. one day i lost the rag and placed my stereo speakers face down on the floor, turned the beastie boys up at full volume and went out for the day. since my neighbours were creatures of the night and slept all day what i did prevented them from sleeping (poetic justice!). after this i was never bothered again.


----------



## shootingstar (4 Jan 2007)

liteweight said:


> Shootingstar, your neighbour is lucky he wasn't arrested!


 

would you believe - his sister is a ban-garda!!! Some of us did tell him he could be in serious trouble. he laughed and said "ah sher i`ll get breakfast in bed tomorrow morning if i get arrested". What harm. And that was his attitude. Seriously! 

Not at any point did i see the gardai for those few days, i swear! 
If it happened to me i would have done the same thing, only i would have a doberman watchdog or something next to me just in case.. (im only little)


----------



## mangos (4 Jan 2007)

Hi 

Have you tried phoning the PRTB and explaining the prob?  I know there is a section in the Act governing anti social behaviour.  You should in any case phone the PRTB and explain the situation and see what advice they will give you. 

Also perhaps your local council might be able to give you the name and address of landlord.

Hope it works out for you
Mangos


----------

